# Anyone with a tape measure and an Explorer...



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you measure the length and width of one of the the individual front/back panels for me please? 
Not a tape measure in sight in this house 

Thanks x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, my maths is seriously untrustworthy but I did a quick measure on the front of mine & it's 37ins/94cms
You might want to wait until someone more reliable measures it though, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, my maths is seriously untrustworthy but I did a quick measure on the front of mine & it's 37ins/94cms
> You might want to wait until someone more reliable measures it though, just to be on the safe side


Thankies


----------



## rattycorner (Nov 27, 2011)

Hiya,

the front panel is 93.5cm x 61cm

I've got a list of most of the measurements here Ratty Corner and the Brandywine Rats


----------

